# Is anyone else disturbed by this picture?



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Christie Kerr with..uh..well nevermind:


----------



## Lead Tape (Apr 16, 2007)

BrianMcG said:


> Christie Kerr with..uh..well nevermind:



ROTFLMAO...disturbed?? NO! Turned on??


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Some people dont think before they kiss their trophy!

Good spot.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Some people dont think before they kiss their trophy!


No, some people don't look before they DESIGN their trophy!


----------



## Sanchez (Apr 16, 2007)

What did you see???  

But, let hope we won't see a similar picture in PGA ... 

Ha Ha Ha :laugh:


----------



## CarloCabrera (Apr 18, 2007)

I enjoyed the picture.

-Carlo


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ya its a bad trophy, and what were they thinking?:dunno:


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

My dad asked her for her # last year at a tourny..To bad he didnt get it..hahahahahahaha


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

BrianMcG said:


> Christie Kerr with..uh..well nevermind:


Don't blame Ms. Kerr kissing the trophy.
Blame it on the Organizer and award giving body for choosing that design.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

What I want to know is how she didn't even notice.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Probably because she's a professional golfer, not a dirty old man.


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

ha! what a picture! Thats one to show the grand kids


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i know a guy that dated her, he must laugh every time he sees that


----------

